# Remodeling basement for 1st time!?!?!



## BCane14 (Feb 24, 2005)

New to the board and wondering if anyone can give me hints/tips with finishing our basement. Had read about the Corning basements on their website, but do not know if that would be a good idea (or how much that would cost). 
Probably finishing it ourselves though. Any hints would be greatly appreciated, websites, video, etc...
Thanks!


----------



## DecksEtc (Feb 8, 2005)

I can't speak to "Corning basements" and you don't state how much experience you have re: finishing it yourselves. Your experience will dictate the answers/advise anyone can provide.


----------



## BCane14 (Feb 24, 2005)

I have never refinished a basemant, will be my first attempt.


----------



## DecksEtc (Feb 8, 2005)

Again, you need to share more information about your construction skills. Do you know how to frame? Do you know how to drywall, mud or tape? Do you know how to run electrical or plumbing? What about installing flooring?

From the brief look I took at the Corning site, it appears their product is meant to replace framing and drywall. There are a lot more things to be concerned about besides the walls.

As for Corning's costs, etc. it appears that they arrange the installation so I have no idea of what the costs involved are.

I recently put a 1 bdrm. apartment in my basement for about $12,000 Cdn. in materials (incl. appliances) but then I did virtually everything myself or with relatives. For example, my girlfriend's brother-in-law is a plumber and all his labour was free.


----------



## BCane14 (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks, the framing shouldn't be too much trouble. Father-in-law is going to help with the plumbing and cousing is an electrician. 
I want to turn the basement into a game room with a small full bathroom, and 2 small rooms for storage and workout equipment.
I guess I'm just trying to find out which would be the most efficient way to go, both time and money.


----------



## pipeguy (Nov 22, 2004)

What's your ceiling line like in terms of height and obstructions. Some swear by drop ceilings for a basement. I liked drywall because of the 'finished' feel and uniformity with the rest of the house. Keeping the ceiling line unobstructed can go a long way towards 'opening up' a space.
Some swear by standard wood framing. I used a combination of wood and steel because I liked the idea of a moisture resistant product against below grade walls. I also prefered working with the steel.
Insulate well- it'll add comfort and sound dampening. Provide plenty of light - it'll raise the 'livability' of the space and diminish the 'basement' feel that you otherwise get. If it's a walk-out, try and provide for the flow of natural light into the living space. Open floor plans feel better than chopped up. Add one or two special features to the walls like a small, raised alcove for displaying photos or an angled or curved wall. Provide heating and cooling if you really want a livable space.
DIY basements can be a thing of joy or an utter abomination. I've seen both ends of the spectrum. I've seen two basements that were liabilities to the homes, not enhancements. The more planning you do and higher skill levels you have access to the more enjoyable, and valuable, the space will be. Have fun with it.


----------



## mikesewell (Mar 13, 2005)

pipeguy said:


> DIY basements can be a thing of joy or an utter abomination. I've seen both ends of the spectrum. I've seen two basements that were liabilities to the homes, not enhancements.


ABSOLUTELY. Well said. The quality of workmanship should be at least as good as the upstairs. If you do it right, it won't be the basement, it will be the 1st floor.


----------



## housedocs (Mar 14, 2005)

Alot of folks go with drop ceiling in basements, IMO unless you really break the budget and go for the top of the line systems, it just looks like a basement. I hear people all the time saying they want this in order to have easy access to plumbing, elec, etc. Personaly I think you're better off to install a drywall ceiling with access panels for anything you would need to get to, drain clean-out and shut-off valves should be the only thing you ever need to get at if you build it right.


----------

